# Attention All



## 5 Fonts (Jan 28, 2007)

I just got off of the phone with Pecan Park.

They informed me you need to make reservations *NOW*!! if you intend to make the rally, they only have 4 spaces left.

Rachael is not in, she will return Monday. I spoke with Joy, she said she can't place us with the group but we will be at the group's backdoor, whatever that means. That's OK we'll still be close.

Can't wait to meet everyone.

Mike


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I spoke with Joy, she said she can't place us with the group but we will be at the group's backdoor, whatever that means. That's OK we'll still be close.


Hey, as long as you're there!

See you in a month.

Mark


----------

